# shawn Marion



## bballer27 (Aug 21, 2003)

wAT does the future hold for shawn.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Big money... Peace


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

More All-Star appearances and recognition for his skills. 


He's already the top SF in the L right now IMO, so he just needs to make sure he maintains the top spot and not get carried away.


----------



## kb8gw32003 (Sep 10, 2003)

He is gonna slowly keep improving. Not many people respect his game as like they should, which may inspire him to improve or just piss him off. Plus that 8 yr extension on 8/02 last yr will keep him in Pheonix for a long time.


----------



## emerica2k2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> Plus that 8 yr extension on 8/02 last yr will keep him in Pheonix for a long time.


 
I think he will steadily improve even if it doesnt show in box scores. Next season his scoring may take a little dip but not by much. I think something like 20/10/2 again.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>emerica2k2</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> I think he will steadily improve even if it doesnt show in box scores. Next season his scoring may take a little dip but not by much. I think something like 20/10/2 again.


Those are numbers any team would want from their sf.

-Petey


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

People are starting to realize what a offensive presence he is, but what alot of people still fail to see if what a superior player he is of the defensive end. The guy is a lock down defender and I would put him in top 10 in the L in man on man defence. Shawns realy comming into his own, and the future looks very bright for him.


----------



## TheMatrix31 (May 28, 2002)

Next year he'll put up simular stats he did lasr tear 22/10/2


----------



## Muffin (Feb 11, 2003)

I heard he's been in the weight room this summer and is up to 235 lbs! I personally think he's the best SF in the league (clearly I'm not looking at KG or Dirk as being a SF even though they play that position sometimes), and imo, he's the best player on the Suns. There are a lot of Suns fans in this forum that think Marbury is the best player but I LOVE the Matrix game and I rank him #1. He'll be a beast this season! :yes:


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

shawn is definitle a no. 2 SF as KGs true postition is SF. KG is better than him at every stat but marion is good enough to contend because even with his 6-7 215 pound frame he is able to get 10 rebound a game, now thats good. KG is about 220 6-11 and gets 13


----------

